# Late miscarriage and trying again..



## Native_gurl

I had a late miscarriage at 18 weeks 4 days. I was induced 1 week and three days ago and i delivered my little baby. It was the most heart wrenching thing that I have even been through. I screened positive for Triosmy 18 and the baby was born with fused legs and no feet. We are waiting on the results however the doctor thinks that the chances of the same happening again is very unlikely. I have already stopped bleeding and have already been having "relations". How safe it is to be trying again soon after a miscarriage? Also has anyone out there had a miscarriage, tried right away and got pregnant and carried to term. I do want to try again soon however I am worried that I may miscarry again if I dont wait a while. Any advice or opinions are welcomed.


----------



## Ginny108

I am so sorry for your loss. I miscarried at 11 weeks and my doctor suggested that we at least wait one cycle. According to my doctor the idea is that you let yourself have one cycle to make sure that your body has healed and everything is back to normal before you try again.

I am definitely not an expert and I have heard stories online of the baby being healthy after trying again right away. I think its a very personal decision. For us, we waited for one cycle just to be on the safe side. Good luck!


----------



## hayley x

I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby :( it's worth ringing your consultant and asking what they would recommend, although ultimately its your decision! Generally speaking 2 pregnancies back to back are perfectly ok, but I don't know the genetics side :hugs: I hope you get your rainbow soon :hugs: xx


----------



## sharan

I gave birth to my perfectly sleeping angel 4 weeks ago when I was 22 weeks pregnant. In my case my cervix started funnelling and opening prematurely which led to the pre-term labour. 

I'm waiting for my consultant's appt which should hopefully be at the end of September and I'll be told why my cervix did that. I have been recommended to wait until that appt before trying again. Although saying that I've also been told that if I was to fall pregnant straight away then I will be monitored more closely.

I've decided to go down the NTNP route for now and then actively start TTC after my appt.

Have you been told of a follow up consultant's appt?


----------



## Native_gurl

sharan said:


> I gave birth to my perfectly sleeping angel 4 weeks ago when I was 22 weeks pregnant. In my case my cervix started funnelling and opening prematurely which led to the pre-term labour.
> 
> I'm waiting for my consultant's appt which should hopefully be at the end of September and I'll be told why my cervix did that. I have been recommended to wait until that appt before trying again. Although saying that I've also been told that if I was to fall pregnant straight away then I will be monitored more closely.
> 
> I've decided to go down the NTNP route for now and then actively start TTC after my appt.
> 
> Have you been told of a follow up consultant's appt?

I have to see my doctor around the end of September for the 6 week appointment. I am waiting for the results from the baby to come back to see if we need to explore further genetic testing however my doctor don't believe that it will be necessary since it was not a genetic problem as it seems. I guess i will see soon.


----------



## BlessedWomb

Sorry about your loss!! 
My bleeding stopped it seems yesterday. So we'll be ntnp until our 6 wks appt.


----------



## Bride2b

I'm so sorry for your loss, I too have had a late miscarriage in November last year,I was 19+3 when my waters broke & I delivered that night,I had no answers as to why it happened! 
My advice is if you want to try then try as your body will know when it's ready to be pregnant again,until it's ready you wont get pregnant,saying that if it is you will. I guess it's just when you feel ready. Medics will often say wait x amount of months,some of this is for emotional healing as much as physical.

My emotional healing won't even start until I hold my rainbow baby. I started trying again in Feb this year as our wedding was this July I wouldn't have fitted in my dress if I got pg straight away! Anyway we got our BFP on May,but went for a scan at 9 weeks & found a baby with a heart beat but it was ectopic,so I had my tube removed. 

You will certainly be monitored closer with the next pregnancy. I didn't look to see where you live but in the UK will only scan at 12 weeks unless you have a bleed. Because my GP pushed for a scan for me & eventually they agreed it at 9 weeks I found out about the ectopic and that persistence could have saved my life.

I just want to wish you good luck for the future and I am sure you will get pregnant again once you feel you are ready,only you know when that will be. Again I am really sorry to hear that this happened,it's just do unfair xx


----------



## Native_gurl

I am not preventing and if God blesses me with a pregnancy then it can come whenever it wants :) I actually live in Canada and they usually do a scan at 12 weeks but if you have any bleeding or cramping they will do one straight away without asking twice. I did have plenty of bleeding and ultrasounds and sometimes I wonder how they could have missed all the birth defects the baby had..for instance the baby's legs were fused together and the baby didn't have a brain..how stupid that they didnt see that at my 13 week scan..i could have been saved the pain of labor and contining the pregnancy knowing it was doomed. I guess there is a reason for everything, even if its not what we were hoping or praying for.


----------



## LadyMuck80

Native_gurl said:


> I had a late miscarriage at 18 weeks 4 days. I was induced 1 week and three days ago and i delivered my little baby. It was the most heart wrenching thing that I have even been through. I screened positive for Triosmy 18 and the baby was born with fused legs and no feet. We are waiting on the results however the doctor thinks that the chances of the same happening again is very unlikely. I have already stopped bleeding and have already been having "relations". How safe it is to be trying again soon after a miscarriage? Also has anyone out there had a miscarriage, tried right away and got pregnant and carried to term. I do want to try again soon however I am worried that I may miscarry again if I dont wait a while. Any advice or opinions are welcomed.


I miscarried the same day as you but much earlier at 11+2. My DH and I have decided to let AF come and go and so we'll start BDing again at the end of Sept. Still feeling a bit emotional just now and am not ready to start again right now.

Good luck with everything and so sorry for your loss x


----------

